# Which saddle for a Flat Back (table top) pony?



## LaCheval (2 July 2012)

We have a native type pony, approx 14hh, and are having problems finding a saddle to fit. She has no withers and is totally flat backed.

Have tried treeless - it constantly slipped around her.

Have tried wide and extra wide and extra extra wide fitting saddles. The first were too tight across the shoulder. The widest still sat far too high over the wither area and again, slipped around her.

Have also tried a Wintec/Bates with the changeable gullets - the widest gullet didn't even come close to fitting. She is off the scale of their template.

Although I prefer leather saddles, am now considering buying a secondhand synthetic cob type saddle with the four girthing straps (to aid with the saddle slipping problem) and the three changeable (shades of purple/pink) gullet system.

Can anyone advise if I am going in the right direction with this type of saddle for her?

If you have any recommendations or advice, please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## sbloom (2 July 2012)

The reason those saddles aren't working could be numerous - as you know width at the points is only a tiny part of the story.  You need a flat seat and tree from front to back, or at least a flat deepest part - anything too curvy may rock from forwards to back, or may slip sideways.  The panels must be flat and semi-close contact, and the tree may need to have more of an upside down U than the V that most saddles are.

There are leather brands out there that are specially made for natives and cobs.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (3 July 2012)

I had exactly the same problem!

In the end I had a saddle made to measure exactly as sbloom describes. Cost an arm and a leg, 9 months on cob has lost some serious weight, muscled up and saddle is sitting in garage!


----------



## sbloom (3 July 2012)

I fit for a brand that does off the peg saddles especially for wide natives and cobs, they do exist, and it means you can buy from stock and be protected by the distance selling rules.  Somehow custom saddles often seem to be "too exact" a fit and just dont' offer the adjustability that an off the peg saddle can, though of course all horses can change, and sometimes to the extent they need a different tree.

Some of the bigger general brands have trees and models that are supposed to work well for natives and cobs and many people find success with them (so worth checking out) but I do see a lot of perched "cob" saddles, and general saddles that are to curved.


----------



## Mystified (3 July 2012)

Hi SBloom - can you PM where you are what saddles you fit as I am in exactly the same position with my daughters Arab x.

Currently got a Thorowgood COB GP which I had saddler out to check fit a couple of weeks ago took it away and reflocked but still slips to the right.


----------



## Highlands (12 July 2012)

Native pony saddle, ideal highland and cob tree or an Arabain saddles


----------



## Nari (13 July 2012)

The saddler & I tried loads of different saddles on my very flat & wide welsh cob, including many designed for cobs & natives, & the only one that fitted him was the Ideal H&C. Despite him changing shape & weight quite a lot over the 3 years he's had it it still fits well (had a few tweaks to the flocking, but nothing major) & is also a very comfortable saddle to ride in. Leather, & while not the cheapest there are certainly far more expensive saddles out there.


----------



## sbloom (13 July 2012)

I fit Native Pony and Phoenix saddles, will pm you as well.


----------

